# Wires all over the place



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

I don't know about anyone else..... but.....

My table looks like a bowl of Spagetti landed on it. At the moment I have my Drag strip with return loop, a 20' long oval, a 4x8 road course, a large road course with two train tracks going thru it (three 4x8 sheets) and don't forget the computer timer for the dragstrip and four other lanes.

A) So how many controllers are on my table?
B) So how many wires are on my tables? 
C) How many power supplies?

I'll have to take a pic of the mess once I've cleaned up some.

Do any of you have a mess of wires all over the place?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I ran extra screws up under my tables and looped rubber bands around the heads. Now I have stretchy cable-ties any place i need them. So to answer your question, No, I do not have wires running all over the place. I DO however have TRACK running all over the place!


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

Speaking of controllers, how long of a lead can you make on a pair of crappy stock controllers before running into problems? My son is forever bringing the controler with him when he spins out and he forgets it's a tiny length. 

What are you using for sauce on your spaghetti table? Did you remembre garlic bread? I expect to see that in the pictures.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I have ended up with big birds nests of wires on more then one occasion.

Last time around,I took extra time and did it right.Went to Radio Shack and got a bunch of terminal strips,spade connectors,rolls of different colored electrical tape,small wire ties and anything else I needed.All said and done,I don;t think I spent much more then 20 bucks.

I marked all of my wires with colored tape,and even went as far as soldering all of the spade terminals I needed just to be safe.Then I bundled all of the wires into little wiring harnesses,and routed them with staples.Also made notes on the bottom of the board as to what was what.

It took a whole evening to do it,but in the end,it came out great,
I will be doing the same thing on my new layout that I am working on.The extra time spent definetly makes a big dif.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

we took an extention cord and used the wires from it 25feet was like 9 bucks lol


----------

